# All American peptides?



## Dianabolman (Mar 25, 2016)

Now I've been looking for quite some time into peptides and I'm looking for unbiased help, I've found all American and I'm curious both the negative and positive if anyone's used it, I don't know if this site has any sponsors but I can't post this on my forum (MC) because they'll just direct me to their store, I want to hear the good and the bad, and maybe what are some good peptide sites. I'm looking for ghrp 6 and Igf 1 I know most say it's bunk but with the mixed reviews I want to try it for myself. Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2016)

If you studied up on them that much you would kind of know not to bother. It's like dudes taking DAA like it's the equivalent of taking test.   You really will be wasting money.  Especially on the IGF.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2016)

IGF-1 is a waste unless you're willing to pay thousands of dollars and even then the effects are questionable. The only good thing about GHRP-6 is it can help with appetite if you have trouble eating


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 25, 2016)

Real LR3 comes from real sources.  Not peptide joints. 

Plus it's 10x the cost u see it listed for.  

Ghrp 2/6 are the only things I'd buy.  


GL


----------

